
Why Flash died - ptrptr
https://medium.com/@virg1l/parallel-universes-25366dc2a10b
======
tinus_hn
That is just bull, Flash would have died even if Adobe would have continued
investing, just like Java and Silverlight. Proprietary plugin based extensions
are dead.

------
thomastjeffery
Flash died because we all wanted it to. Thankfully, it was a mostly quick
transition. It was a rough transition in Apple-land due to Apple's well-
meaning intentions, but that is just the way Apple does everything.

------
gozur88
Flash died of a lot of things. It was already mortally wounded when Apple
hastened its demise. I don't think that had much to do with the bottom line at
Adobe, either - almost everything Flash did got moved into the browser, so it
became difficult to justify the security risks and the headaches that came
with it on non-Windows platforms.

~~~
marcus_holmes
I'm not so sure. Remember that browsers were all over the place at the time.
Web Devs were actually building what we would now consider standard HTML in
Flash because they didn't have to worry about browser incompatibility.

I was working for a commercial software house around this time, and we were
seriously considering delivering major products in Flash because it solved a
huge number of problems. Silverlight was MS's response to this push. Jobs
killed it not because it was bad, but because Flash was fast becoming the
platform for the web.

I'm curious about the secret "thing that killed Flash". Anyone know?

~~~
Clubber
>Jobs killed it not because it was bad, but because Flash was fast becoming
the platform for the web.

It had already become the platform for the web. I read somewhere that Adobe
outsourced all their development sometime around 2005. By the time they needed
to pivot and make it lean, they didn't have the knowledge anymore. I don't
know how true this is though.

It was also a memory hog and wouldn't run well on a first generation iPad.
Jobs used H.264 for video and it ran much better than Flash.

